# John Deere Slims Down



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

John Deere Financial is selling its crop insurance business.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/john-deere-to-sell-crop-insurance-business-alison-rice/


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We used to have John Deere health insurance at work. Was great insurance actually. It's very smart for Deere to liquidate some assets before things get any worse in the ag economy. I wish Allis Chalmers would've divested some money losing interests back in the early 80s. Maybe orange tractors wouldn't be things kids just hear about in history books.

We actually use Farmers Mutual Insurance already, and they are very easy to deal with. Except when it comes to alfalfa ground. That can be a touch tricky...


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Stack where did the lil Hereford calf go?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It worries me that JD is getting out of the Ag insurance.....that tells me that we might be in for a rougher and longer down period in the commodities than what I thought originally.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

The historians say if IH and AC would have divested earlier they might still be here. Maybe this is why Green is king? Make money while you can but when the market tightens focus on the core business and tighten your belt.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Green spent a bunch of money on 179.....not that it had anything to do with this. I'm sure agco and others invested a lot into it as well.

Thinkin bout gettin a new moco before the midnite hour.....


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Green spent a bunch of money on 179.....not that it had anything to do with this. I'm sure agco and others invested a lot into it as well.
> Thinkin bout gettin a new moco before the midnite hour.....


W260!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> W260!!


Man do I wish.......


----------

